# Read-only Filesystem



## EngGi (29. März 2010)

Hallo, ich hab eine Festplatte (500 GB von WD). Bisher hat es immer geklappt, nur jetzt kommt andauernd die Meldung, dass es ein Read-only Filesystem ist! Sogar als Root kann ich da nichts machen! Hat jemand eine Ahnung voher das kommen könnte?


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. März 2010)

Deinem Beitrag fehlen wichtige Informationen. Zum Beispiel welches Dateisystem sich auf der Festplatte befindet, wie du es einhängst, welche Optionen du dafür nutzt und was Befehle wie etwa mount ausgeben.


----------



## EngGi (29. März 2010)

-NTFS
-mount (ohne optionen)
-Ausgabe: /dev/disk2s1 on /Volumes/Max D 500GB (ntfs, local, nodev, nosuid, read-only, noowners)

PS: Ich bin noch kein  Unix-Guru, denn ich hab mein Linux erst seit ein paar Wochen.


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

Hi.





EngGi hat gesagt.:


> -NTFS
> -mount (ohne optionen)
> -Ausgabe: /dev/disk2s1 on /Volumes/Max D 500GB (ntfs, local, nodev, nosuid, read-only, noowners)


Wie du siehst, die Partition ist read-only "montiert".

Und kann es sein, das du überhaupt kein Linux hast, sondern MacOS X?

Hast du die Festplatte evtl. mal unsauber entfernt? Evtl. sind noch Fehler im NTFS-Log. Da müßtest du die Platte entweder an ein Windows System hängen und wieder ordnungsgemäß auswerfen oder "sudo ntfsfix /dev/disk2s1" ausführen.

Was ist die Ausgabe von "dmesg | tail" nach 5 Sek. nachdem du die Festplatte angestöpselt hast? (ist doch eine externe HD, oder?)

Du könntest sie dann als root mit read-write remontieren:

```
mount -t ntfs -o remount,local,nodev,nosuid,noowners /dev/disk2s1 "/Volumes/Max D 500GB"
```

Gruß


----------



## EngGi (30. März 2010)

Also ich hab  Linux, Windoof und Mac OS X. Nur hatte ich eben keine Lust meinen Linux-rechner hochzufahren, und hab anstatt das Terminal benutzt. Das Problem ist sowieso auf allen dreien das Gleiche.

Um genau zu sein ist die externe Festplatte eines Kollegen, der mich gebeten hat ihm zu helfen. Ich kann jezt nicht sagen, ob er die Platte immer ausgeworfen hat oder nicht... würde aber eher nein sagen. Falls es hilft,  er hat Windows und Mac.

@deepthroat: Ich werde es einmal versuchen, nur habe ich die Festplatte im Moment nicht, denn die platte ist mehr ein grosser USB-Stick, als eine Festplatte. Sie wird andauernd gebraucht.


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

EngGi hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab  Linux, Windoof und Mac OS X.


Dann reparier mal das Dateisystem unter Windows.

Unter MacOS X können standardmäßig sowieso keine NTFS Partitionen read-write gemounted werden soweit mir bekannt ist. Dazu müßte man erstmal den ntfs-3g Treiber installieren.

Gruß


----------



## EngGi (30. März 2010)

Ich würds ja versuchen, nur weiss ich noch immer nicht genau was mit der Platte passiert ist. Hat vieleicht irgendein Programm  etwas falsches in den Bootsektor geschrieben? Ist die Platte defekt?  Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung?

@deepthroat: ich glaube nicht, dass dies von Bedeutung ist, denn bisher konnte ich Daten der HD lesen und schreiben mit meinen MBP.


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

EngGi hat gesagt.:


> Ich würds ja versuchen, nur weiss ich noch immer nicht genau was mit der Platte passiert ist. Hat vieleicht irgendein Programm  etwas falsches in den Bootsektor geschrieben? Ist die Platte defekt?  Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung?


Der Bootsektor ist völlig uninteressant.

Wie gesagt sollte die Ausgabe von "dmesg  | tail" Aufschluss geben ca. 5-10 Sek. nachdem die Platte angeschlossen wurde.

Gruß


----------

